# Pros V/S Cons



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 14, 2002)

K I need a bit of brainstorming here. See this is the thing. My GM has been pestering me to open my own school for almost a year now. I really do want to but this is the thing. What I am contemplating doing to help cut costs down is find a large enough place where 3 schools can be opened in one building. The systems would bet taught seperatly and each school would have their own space. Like a big studio sectioned off into 3 large rooms with maybe sliding partitions. This way all 3 schools can operate on any schedual they want. Right now it would encompass my Hapkido Do Jang, a Sh!to Ryu Dojo, and I would like to get either a Kung Fu or a Judo or Ju Jitsu class. This way it would encompas a very wide aray of systems. We would for the most part stay seperate exept for maybe group stretching and periodic sparring. I would want to foster a family atmosphere between all 3 schools, having BBQs and celebrating Bdays. But for the most part the schools would stay seperate to avoid to much conflict of intrest. Ultimatly they would be their own seperat schools with responsabilities completely to themselves. I want to avoid conflict of intrests between the schools as much as possible.

My Q is . What do you guys see as potential Pros and Cons with this Idea. Also, any ideas to go along with this would be greatly appreciated. Thnxs in advance.


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 14, 2002)

I think that's a cool idea of different styles under one roof. I like the "family" atmosphere between the schools too.   I would like to see that atmosphere all around. :asian: 

A problem that I see that can arise would be how are you going to devide up the rent and utilities?  If you divide it up evenly would be great, but what happens if one of the schools are not doing so well and can't cover the expences?   Do you cover them for the month and then take that off your portion of the expences next month?  That wouldn't be so great either if they continue to do that.  It also may put a damper on the family atmosphere when times are real tight.  

Is it possible to for you to start a class at a YMCA or at another school?  That way you can keep the expences down and develop a student base at the same time.   

Believe me, I know where you're coming from.  

Wish you all the best!


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 14, 2002)

Ultimatly is would be 3 seperate schools each responsible for themselves. I would want to cut out as much conflict of intrests as possible. The more we would combine the 3 schools the more potential personal conflict I believe there would be.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 14, 2002)

Advantages of course would be the ability to attract a larger segment of the population.  You're offering essentially 3 different products that are taught, I suppose, by 3 different personalities.  But who really wins?  I think only the consumer, not you personally.

Disadvantages would be in the personalities of the individuals.  No one would control them, so there is bound to be in-fighting as people move between the "schools" or try to use them against each other in tuition and what-not.

Another disadvantage would be the addition of a program like kickboxing or self-defense course that doesn't really fit within any one school.  There is bound to be some disagreement as to which gets the program and which doesn't, especially if it takes off and another "school" wants to try it too.

Rent has already been mentioned as a disadvantage.  Also, you have to make sure you can sub-lease the spot you select.

Another disadvantage: if one school wishes to move out, what do you do with the space and can you cover it.

All-in-all, while the idea sounds appealing, I've found that these kinds of partners or associations don't tend to work out and can breed hard feelings and resentment among the members.  The only time I've seen it really work is if there is a single instructor that oversees all of the different aspects.

Finally, advertising.  Is it done separately, or combined?  This can be either an advantage or disadvantage depending on how it works out.

WhiteBirch


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jun 9, 2013)

Have you considered having a Crossfit or Zumba class available? I understand the diversity of the styles, but a little variety help your school and attract more of the community inside of the school. Also for people who may not want to take martial arts but exercise, build muscle or lose weight then you start to add a winning formula.


----------

